# EMG studies



## justin (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone bills for EMG studies?  We bill procedure code 95904. If you were to test the Median Nerve and the Median Palmar Nerve, how many units would you bill for, 1 or 2?  Our Worker's Comp insurance is denying these because Median Nerve testing includes testing of Median Palmar Nerve and all digits.  Any thoughts? How would you bill for this?  We had thought about billing 95904 twice and adding a 59 modifier to the second procedure code to indicate different site on the nerve.


----------

